# Difference between kombu and kelp?



## subfuscpersona (Oct 18, 2009)

Kombu and kelp are both seaweeds, available in dried form in Asian markets.

Is kombu the same as kelp? Is kombu a sub-type of kelp?


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 19, 2009)

I believe kombu is a variety of kelp

://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombu

it wouldnt let me post a url so add http to the begining


----------



## spork (Oct 19, 2009)

One is Japanese, the other is English.  Terminology.  Sort of like Chinese _fun_ vs. English _rice_.  And I think it is helpful to think of _kombu_ as a sub-type of kelp.  _Rausu kombu_ is thick, nearly inedible and used exclusively for dashi stock, whereas _rishiri kombu_ is the same plant thinner and less mature that is a common ingredient in stews and pickles.  

Rehydrated, kombu throws a lot of people off because it is oceany and slimy.  Also because it is a natural source of monosodium glutamate.

One of my first chores as a kid was to go forage at low tide to harvest _aosa_, or "blue grass."  It's actually an algae, but the USFDA requires that it be labeled as "kelp."


----------



## judithann (Nov 11, 2013)

Can I substitute dried seaweed for dried kelp when making miso soup?


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 29, 2016)

judithann said:


> Can I substitute dried seaweed for dried kelp when making miso soup?



It depends on the dried seaweed. Kombu (dried kelp) comes in several different varieties that are carefully harvested in different areas. Most things labelled "dried seaweed" are completely edible, but as far as I know(? I'll be happy to take correction) kombu is never eaten. I certainly don't fancy it - a bit too much of an iodine-rush.

However, that said, I harvest my own fresh kelp (here in Puget Sound, after storms) and sun-dry it. I tried making dashi using fresh kelp ... NO. But dried, it's great and even develops the proper salty look. Most important to this Scotsman, the price is right


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 29, 2016)

spork said:


> One is Japanese, the other is English.  Terminology.  Sort of like Chinese _fun_ vs. English _rice_.  And I think it is helpful to think of _kombu_ as a sub-type of kelp.  _Rausu kombu_ is thick, nearly inedible and used exclusively for dashi stock, whereas _rishiri kombu_ is the same plant thinner and less mature that is a common ingredient in stews and pickles.
> 
> Rehydrated, kombu throws a lot of people off because it is oceany and slimy.  Also because it is a natural source of monosodium glutamate.
> 
> One of my first chores as a kid was to go forage at low tide to harvest _aosa_, or "blue grass."  It's actually an algae, but the USFDA requires that it be labeled as "kelp."



Kelp _is_ a form of algae.  I don't know anything about it, but maybe that "blue grass" is a species of kelp.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 30, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> It depends on the dried seaweed. Kombu (dried kelp) comes in several different varieties that are carefully harvested in different areas. Most things labelled "dried seaweed" are completely edible, but as far as I know(? I'll be happy to take correction) kombu is never eaten. I certainly don't fancy it - a bit too much of an iodine-rush.
> 
> However, that said, I harvest my own fresh kelp (here in Puget Sound, after storms) and sun-dry it. I tried making dashi using fresh kelp ... NO. But dried, it's great and even develops the proper salty look. Most important to this Scotsman, the price is right



If you click on the user name, a screen will come up. Click on user profile and you will see the last activity of that member. In this particular case, they haven't been here since that one and only post. That should help you from making replies to folks that haven't been here in a long time, where you are unlikely to get a response.


----------

